# Male Mini-Lop



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Ickle Rescue only opened recently and we have had 6 rabbits handed in with another 3 being fostered "up north"!

Last week we had four rabbits handed into the rescue, three males and one female, all living alone.

Here we have a friendly, chilled out rabbit looking for a new home. He is going to be castrated next week.





*Does the animal have rescue back up?:* Yes
*Location*: Harlow
*Number of animals*: 1
*Type/Breed/Variety:* Mini-Lop
*Sex*: Male
*Age(s): *Unsure
*Colours:* Black Otter (?)

*Reason for rehoming*: I was called by the people who were fostering these. I am not sure of their previous life.
*Temperament*: This is a very friendly, chilled out rabbit who is happy to be picked up and will sit on your lap. He is a real moulter but he fell asleep while being groomed! He loves attention and he will make an excellent addition to any family.
*Other Information:* He will be castrated in the rescue and vaccinated. He is looking for a lonely female to join with. Bonding advice is available from the rescue. The adoption process is straightforward, involving a home check, adoption contract and an adoption fee. These rabbits will be vet checked, vaccinated and castrated while in the rescue which will amount to over £70. We are asking for a minimum of £30, but welcome donations higher than this as we are funding ourselves at the moment.

Transport may be available if adopted locally. Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This boy has now been castrated and is ready to start looking for a new home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This lucky little lad went to a lovely new home with a stunning wife-bun (pending bonding!!).


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

So pleased he has found a home.b


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just an update. This gorgeous boy has a new name and a new wife-bun! Here is Joey showing just how happy and settled he is.


----------

